# Gathering some information on FBO/LG



## Smells_and_Bells (Jan 14, 2018)

Im not a doctor or writing a book, just a guy (28) whos been dealing with this for a long time.

1 - reading posts here, I find theres 2 different people here. Ones who have bad flatulence and cant control it and ones, like myself, who literally leak gas without farting. Its like having a door open and it leaks continuously 24/7 for years and years without end in sight.

2 - Seems like all of us werent born with this, so what exactly changed to make this happen? Mine started in high school, wasnt that bad then, now after years of trying to fix it, its seems to have got worse. If thats the case, are we exacerbating the problem? Is this mental? Not as in we are making it up, mental as in neurological. My body worked fine before this: no injuries, no trauma, no genetic defect or disposition, no medical history, no medications.

3 - I cant remember the last time I was sick. Sick with the flu or cold. I dont get the flu shot, only normal vaccines for hepatitis, MMR, Tetanus, etc. No medical problems, no food allergies (cats only). Is this a common trait we have? When was the last you were sick or injuried?

4 - I never hear bowel noises from my stomach. Everyones stomach makes normal digestive noises all day long. My stomach doesnt make a sound, never a bubble or growl or pop, nothing. I also never have the urge to fart or burp. Burp comes only if I drink water too fast, air; not gas. Flatulence never, sometimes during a BM and sometimes I can feel these little bubbles of air coming out if I sit down fast. Nothing like a real fart that every normal person does daily.

My apologies for the wall of text, but Im curious to know your history. Maybe we can figure out the root of this more, instead of treating symptoms or trying invasive procedures that may or may not work.


----------



## Smells_and_Bells (Jan 14, 2018)

Just want to add: 5- I dont know a single person with this medical condition. Havent met any other person either. Are most of you from USA like myself, or other countries other than North America. Meaning anywhere beside USA/Canada?


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Australia


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm sure there is people from all over the world, just not all of them are fluent in English


----------



## Black Hamster (Feb 3, 2016)

I fart rarely. I think only using the kegel8 and kettlebell swings make me fart. Something about them tightens things up, but it's only temporary.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Black hamster if you are constant you can make it less temporary


----------



## Stinkybeauty (Sep 16, 2017)

Im from the Caribbean, but my problem started in high school when I moved to the USA.


----------



## Ummwhatnow (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi, if you can be bothered please reply on the thread I started - I agree with you that not everyone is posting about the same condition, some kind of easy symptom based questionnaire type thread would be useful for all members to complete which we can print out and take along to appointments with medical professionals who won't take you seriously ...



Smells_and_Bells said:


> Im not a doctor or writing a book, just a guy (28) whos been dealing with this for a long time.
> 1 - reading posts here, I find theres 2 different people here. Ones who have bad flatulence and cant control it and ones, like myself, who literally leak gas without farting. Its like having a door open and it leaks continuously 24/7 for years and years without end in sight.
> 2 - Seems like all of us werent born with this, so what exactly changed to make this happen? Mine started in high school, wasnt that bad then, now after years of trying to fix it, its seems to have got worse. If thats the case, are we exacerbating the problem? Is this mental? Not as in we are making it up, mental as in neurological. My body worked fine before this: no injuries, no trauma, no genetic defect or disposition, no medical history, no medications.
> 3 - I cant remember the last time I was sick. Sick with the flu or cold. I dont get the flu shot, only normal vaccines for hepatitis, MMR, Tetanus, etc. No medical problems, no food allergies (cats only). Is this a common trait we have? When was the last you were sick or injuried?
> ...


----------

